# What are best oil lamps for bright light



## lilyrose (Aug 21, 2005)

My area has gotten hurricanes knocking power out for almost a week at times so having a good bright oil lamp would sure be nice. 

I'd like to get a few oil lamps that give bright enough light to read and sew by. Ideally, I'd like those lamps to use Lamplighter pure paraffin oil sold at Walmart because I think kerosene could aggravate my allergies. 

I know Aladdins give 60 watts of light which is good, but I don't think they can use the paraffin oil.

What oil lamps do people here use for reading, etc.? Any recommendations?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Aside from the Alladin and a pressure lamp that you have to pump up, none of the oil lamps will beat propane. I've used the propane lamps connected to the 5 gal bottles and they work really well. They do put out a lot of heat tho as will any lamp that burn fossil fuel.

You might consider getting a deep cycle battery that you keep charged from house current and a couple of dc 12v flourescent lamps. They will put out really well and not heat the house. The battery can be recharged from a vehicle if necessary or you can buy a solar module for recharging it. You can also recharge it with a small genset.


----------



## antiquestuff (Nov 5, 2004)

A rayo type or kosmos type would give a good light, not nearly as bright as an Aladdin, but good. I don't think kerosene should cause more problems than that bottled lamp oil, but maybe not...I can get real good clean kerosene here, but kerosene in other parts of the country can be lower in quality according to many lamp collector friends I know...


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

the kerosene shouldn't bother your allergies. those bottles of lamp oil at walmart can get pretty expensive, if you have to use that to fill them with. one bottle only fills the lamps one time, maybe a bit more. kerosene is way cheaper in the long run. the lamp oil has those perfumes and dyes in it that might bother your allergies. just get the freshest kero you can find.

if you need brighter light, put the lamp in front of a mirror. or do the things that need bright light during the day. sunshine is free.


----------



## leaping leon (Jun 10, 2004)

Check out this link to Lehmans...a double-wick lamp that is supposed to be extra bright.

http://www.lehmans.com/shopping/pro...DUCT&iMainCat=682&iSubCat=691&iProductID=1837

but I would try to go with some kind of battery-operated light because any light using a flame will give off heat, which you don't want while coping with the hurricane aftermath...I've been there/done that; and also I am using an oil lamp for light part-time lately (no electricity at our new place) and with the August heat the additional heat the lamp throws off is definitely unwelcome...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If you have allergies that are sparked by odors and such, I would recommend the use of a Aladdin lamp as opposed to the hurricane style lamps. Aladdins burn very clean (hot white and blue flame) and are essentially odorless. Whereas, hurricane lamps are inefficient burners. They burn with a yellow flame that spews soot and pollutants into the air. If you want proof, just look at the difference between the chimneys on an Aladdin versus that on a hurricane lamp. The Aladdin chimney is always clean, the hurricane is always dirty. 









Cabin fever reading by the light an Aladdin lamp.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Hope you have mucho excellent vision now..........cause you won't after several years reading by 'gas light', whether propane, ng, or kerosine...

One who speaks from experience...no problems as long as it was just a couple months at a time...my home at that time was for winter use only.......after I stayed here full time, five years killed my eyes, straining in the gas lights glow to read...

Some of the propane lanterns are halfway decent...there's the heat issue no matter which light/fuel source you use...And BRIGHT isn't usually associated with them...........My lights were more of a 'keep the house lit enough to walk around without tripping over something 'bright' '.


----------

